# Juice Plus vitamins with Pregnacare Conception



## ray 10

Hi - I have been taking 'Juice Plus' vitamins (2/day) - which are vitamins with concentrated vegetables, fruit and berry juice.

I used to take two tablets of each (veg, fruit and berries) along with Pregnacare conception.

I have recently reduced this dosage to one juice plus of each (veg, fruit and berries) with Pregnacare conception and was wondering if I am overdoing the vitamins??

I am currently on my 2WW and due to be tested soon.  I have had ICSI and previous to this had to take Humaira (one round) and then after transfer I was told to come in for Intralipids and take Gestone, Ritodrine and Clexane (twice daily).  I am at the ARGC.

I am just unsure if I should be continuing with the 'Juice Plus' vitamins.  I just noticed that the Folic Acid amounts for these tablets are:

Juice Plus: Veg = 150 ug each tablet / Fruit = 50 ug each tablet / Berry = 120 ug each tablet
Pregnacare Conception = 400 ug each tablet

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

There is certainly no harm from that much folic acid. A pregnancy dose in this country is 400mcg plus folic acid rich food if possible. In other countries it is double this. 
By comparison a treatment dose for folic acid deficiency, or in patients who have had a neural tube defect baby already, or who are taking medication that reduces folate, or those with genetic folic acid metabolism problems, the dose is 5000 micrograms a day.

I would be worried if other vitamins like vitamin A were too high as this is not recommended in pregnancy due to possible birth defects, but as I do not know the exact formulation or reliabilty of the product you are taking it is difficult to comment.


----------



## ray 10

Thank you so much for your quick response.  I have just looked at the tablets re Vit A and this is not quoted on the Juice Plus tablets but only on the Pregnacare Conception tablets.  This is 750 ug (94% RDA).

On the Juice Plus they just say:
Veg Blend: Vit E (13mg per tablet), Vit C (25 mg per tablet), Folic Acid (150 ug per tablet) and Beta-carotene (2.15 mg per tablet)
Fruit Blend: Vit E (10mg per tablet), Vit C (125 mg per tablet), Folic Acid (50 ug per tablet) and Beta-carotene (1.6 mg per tablet)
Vineyard Blend: Vit E (10.1 mg per tablet), Vit C (11 mg per tablet) and Folic Acid (120 ug per tablet).

I know they are supposed to boost immune system and all round vitamins so have dropped dosage of 2 tablets each of these to 1 tablet.

Good luck with all your treatment.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Beta carotene is converted to vitamin A in the body and I think this is what they put in pregnacare conception for the vitamin A content.

It is meant to be a safer form of it - just take care with the amounts.
I have just looked at the pregnacare conception website and it says beta carotene 3mg, but does not mention the vitamin A content as an RDA - where are you reading it?

http://www.vitabiotics.com/Pregnacare/conception_formula.aspx

http://www.vitabiotics.com/Pregnacare/conception_faq.aspx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ray 10

Hi

I misread the vitamin A amounts as the tablets that I purchased was "Pregnacare His and Her Conception" and incorrectly read the man's dose of vitamin A.

It just shows 3mg betacarotene for the Pregnacare tablet.


----------

